
Fed: What Are We Learning about Artificial Intelligence in Financial Services? - gsanghera
https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/speech/brainard20181113a.htm
======
gsanghera
Very topical speech from the Fed on regulations (current and future) on AI in
Banking industry.

tldr; Opaque AI models are OK in some areas such as fraud prevention and cyber
security. But in other areas like consumer credit scoring, transparency is
key.

